# Feel the need to understand classical music term & names



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I have been listening to a great deal of classical music, mainly piano.

However I feel confused at times with names of pieces like "The Sonatas" and other terms.

Then there are the era's like romanticism etc..

Is there one place where I can just read and make some sense of all of it for my self?

Or is anyone happy to explain some of the terms etc related to classical piano to me?

Many thanks,
Ben


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

This is a very fine online dictionary for all sorts of musical terms, in three or more languages.
http://www.dolmetsch.com/musictheorydefs.htm

You will find the eras, each under the starting letter, but that will not give you a good general overview.

The large Wikipedia entry on classical music will list the eras, and give you a brief history and time-line which will help you put together the sense and feeling of what they are about.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_music

Learning it in chronological order can be helpful, while also going to an era or eras which most interest you then looking forward and back will also get you there. Some people feel compelled to be systematic, start with medieval and go chapter by chapter forward, others are comfortable with a less ordered approach. Either will eventually get you there 

The Penguin edition two-volume (slight, each) History of Western Music is very readable. I believe most of the renaissance and later baroque, etc. are covered in volume two. These are written to be of ready access to the general reader with no specific technical musical knowledge, and I believe that broad overview is a better start than say, getting the Groves' history of music.

The Harvard Dictionary of Music is an excellent resource, and relatively inexpensive copies are readily available.

Happy exploring!


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

A BIG Thanks!

Will get going with it soon


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

You should look up the pieces you're listening to to get a better understanding of the history and terms. It's not very easy at first, but after you get down the basics, it will only get easier and easier to understand.


----------

